# 0-5-09 Mustang GT to 05-06 GTO



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

As the title states, has anyone went from a S197 Mustang (05+) to a 05-06 GTO? I have a 06 Mustang GT with a few mods but now I am looking at the GTO. I wasn't too sold on the body of the GTO but it's starting to grow on me. The interior of the GTO looks much better than the 05-09 mustang.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

i went from an 1987 mustang, and Love every second of my GTO. i test drove the new camaros and the new mustangs but the GTO is almost as fast stock and halve the price and has more mods available that ive seen.
hope you decide to get a GTO, im on my second GTO and i love every second of it!arty:


----------



## kuhns05 (Feb 25, 2011)

ya i just went from an 06 gt with almost every bolt on i could get and i just traded it off on an 05 gto and it is so much better, handles better and is faster than it and it just has a CA.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Still looking for the right goat. If I do get one, my first few mods will be drag coils and bags and an extra set of 17x8 rims. I have M/T E.T streets 26.5x11.5x17 mounted on a pair of 17x8 rims that I use for track duty.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Depends on what you are trying to accomplish. The GTO stock is about as fast, or slightly faster than a full bolt on GT. The GTO trades a bit of handling for some extra ride comfort, but can be upgraded pretty easily. 

The interior and especially the seats are worlds ahead of the 05-09 GT and it's even a bit better than the current GT. 

As you know, it's easy and cheap to mod the GT. The GTO is easy to mod, but the parts are a bit more expensive. Your starting platform is ahead of the GT on performance though so you shouldn't have to worry to much about which will be quicker. 

Biggest advantage is you don't see the same car all the time like you do with a Mustang. 

Car and Driver tested an 05 GTO versus an 05 GT. They picked the GT as the winner because of the "gotta have it" factor. Now that Mustangs are a dime a dozen, the gotta have it factor is probably reversed. So the Mustang beat the GTO by 2 points, with like 15 points gotta have it added to it. Now the GTO would have crushed the GT.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a good race with an 05/06 GTO. I usually talk to the guy everytime I see him at the track, but I forgot to ask his mods, if has any. Our times at the track are pretty close but he may be a few hundreds faster than me.
Here is the race:




He did tree me.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm wondering what altitude you are racing at??? 

Reason I ask is, the GTO has a trap speed of 99 mph. There is no way it should trap that slow stock. I rarely see a stock 05/06 trap less than 106 and usually it's 107-109. The 04's trap 103-105. 

With mine stock I ran a 12.895 at 109 on a really good day. Day in day out I'd run 13.0-13.4 depending on the weather. We get nights with 95% humidity and temps of 85-90 so it saps power, traction and bad air with the humidity, so it varies a good bit. 

The time was good, indicating to mee that you both probably had drag radials, but the trap speed is off. 

Could this possibly be a 1000' track instead of a 1/4 mile?


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm wondering what altitude you are racing at???
> 
> Reason I ask is, the GTO has a trap speed of 99 mph. There is no way it should trap that slow stock. I rarely see a stock 05/06 trap less than 106 and usually it's 107-109. The 04's trap 103-105.
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned that he missed 4th hence is low trap speed. We were both running low 13s but most of the time his times were slightly faster. He was trapping at 107-109 and I was trapping at 102 to 103. I believe my 60' were better. He was in the 1.9 to 2.0 range and I was in the 1.7 to 1.8 range. D/A for that day was just over 1000'. In the summer the D/A for the track is nearly 3000'.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

gmantheman said:


> I should have mentioned that he missed 4th hence is low trap speed. We were both running low 13s but most of the time his times were slightly faster. He was trapping at 107-109 and I was trapping at 102 to 103. I believe my 60' were better. He was in the 1.9 to 2.0 range and I was in the 1.7 to 1.8 range. D/A for that day was just over 1000'. In the summer the D/A for the track is nearly 3000'.


I'm going to guess he was stock. You said he was slightly quicker and my guess was that a stock GTO was slightly quicker than a full olt on 3V Mustang GT. 

If he was modded it was a CAI. The exhaust sounded stock. A cat back really doesn't help the GTO, the stock exhaust is very efficient. Headers would have been noticeable.

Driver mod is the most important mod.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm going to guess he was stock. You said he was slightly quicker and my guess was that a stock GTO was slightly quicker than a full olt on 3V Mustang GT.
> 
> If he was modded it was a CAI. The exhaust sounded stock. A cat back really doesn't help the GTO, the stock exhaust is very efficient. Headers would have been noticeable.
> 
> Driver mod is the most important mod.


I will ask his mods next time I see him, but I am guessing he is stock.


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

Ive never owner a Mustang but I have friends that have made the switch after driving my car. Get a GTO and you will not be disappointed


----------



## tyty (Aug 21, 2010)

i was in your same boat and ended up getting a gto because im 6' 5" and i just didnt fit in the stangs but theres so much room in the goat but its up to you test drive the goat and see how you like it and i promise that you will eventually fall in love with the looks of the gto


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

tyty said:


> i was in your same boat and ended up getting a gto because im 6' 5" and i just didnt fit in the stangs but theres so much room in the goat but its up to you test drive the goat and see how you like it and i promise that you will eventually fall in love with the looks of the gto


I thought you sold yours a couple of month ago?


----------



## tyty (Aug 21, 2010)

HP11 said:


> I thought you sold yours a couple of month ago?


nope decided to keep it over the winter even though i didnt drive it but now sadly after thinking it through im going to get into just one car so im selling the goat and getting one awd sports car and im going to miss it like crazy there awesome cars and i intend on getting one again in the future


----------

